# Tonight 18th Nov dinner at "Al Ibrahimi"



## KayPee (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey you guys spoke about this the other night at Barasti. They serve a buffet of Pakistani and Indian cuisine with some Chinese. The foods pretty good was there a my last trip to Dubai.

A few people have confirmed but the more the merrier.

We are looking to get there at 8.30 

Its called "The Al Ibrahimi Restaurant"
Just off Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed St.
Opp BurJuman (just opposite the tower)

Taxi drivers will know where its at <they should> PM me if you'll need a number or further directions

Though its a good way to meet you guys, I'm going to be flying off on Thursday morning.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

KayPee said:


> Hey you guys spoke about this the other night at Barasti. They serve a buffet of Pakistani and Indian cuisine with some Chinese. The foods pretty good was there a my last trip to Dubai.
> 
> A few people have confirmed but the more the merrier.
> 
> ...


I will be there!!!! 

Shame you're leaving mate. I'll have my black ribbon on here all the time at the rate everybody seems to be jumping ship


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

see you all at 20:30.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Finally...something in my neck of the woods!
See you tonight.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Will be there as well!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

see ya tonight! might be fashionably late as usuall but will be there of course xoxox


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Should be there... with work clothes cause I'll be hanging with my boss before that in the area.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

I also will be there.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

shingle peak said:


> i also will be there.



yaaaaaaaaaa! :d


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

YAAAAA me too!!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I just googled Al Ibrahimi Restaurant, to see if I could find driving directions, not sure if I am brave enough to try and drive there though, anyway this post was like the 4th link that popped up. I thought it was rather funny, so I thought I would share ;-)


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I will be there!!!!
> 
> Shame you're leaving mate. I'll have my black ribbon on here all the time at the rate everybody seems to be jumping ship


I'd rather the black ribbon than that muck you've got at the minute!!

I may join you lot later on, depends how my 'move' goes.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> I'd rather the black ribbon than that muck you've got at the minute!!
> 
> I may join you lot later on, depends how my 'move' goes.


I wasn't going to mention your picture.

I have to say you must be pretty good to play with three golf clubs at the same time


----------



## KayPee (Oct 24, 2008)

caldwema said:


> I just googled Al Ibrahimi Restaurant, to see if I could find driving directions, not sure if I am brave enough to try and drive there though, anyway this post was like the 4th link that popped up. I thought it was rather funny, so I thought I would share ;-)


Have I've made my mark on the www, will be coming your way can pick you up or you can follow us in. I think there are four in my car at the minute.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I wasn't going to mention your picture.
> 
> I have to say you must be pretty good to play with three golf clubs at the same time


A superb action shot that is mate. We need to sort out the driving range so I can laugh at you all!!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

KayPee said:


> Have I've made my mark on the www, will be coming your way can pick you up or you can follow us in. I think there are four in my car at the minute.


Thanks, If you're loaded up already I just follow you. I am a bit intimitated to drive in that area I have to say. But it should be alright.


----------

